
Free Twitter from Wall Street - alannallama
https://www.change.org/p/twitter-inc-free-twitter-from-wall-street
======
dqv
Instead of doing the most viable thing, which is to push for open,
decentralized, and distributed social platforms, they are trying to do what is
least likely to happen.

Either this is a money grab or someone who really hasn't thought things
through.

(or maybe they'll surprise me by baiting people and then switching them to the
idea of an open Twitter alternative)

